# manual primer on a 674 fuel injector pump



## ken w (Dec 29, 2009)

my 674 ran out of diesel fuel and was trying to locate a manual primer on the bosch injection pump , I could not find one , there is fuel up to the sediment bowls but I can't get it up to the pump . Can anyone tell me how to accomplish this task.


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

1st, welcome to the forum.
2nd, I'm not a mechanic, but you might try to loosen (not take off) a line going into one injector, then turn the engine over until it 'squirts' some fuel out the fitting.
Like I said, I'm not a mechanic, but hopefully somebody will be by soon that would know more about it. 

Good luck!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Let me add my welcome to Tractor Forum as well Ken. 

In addition to the above, IF there is no fuel to the injector pump, be sure to loosen the line going to the injector pump from the fuel filter as well to purge the air from the line to the IP. If not fuel will come out, try purging the air at the fuel filter. There is usually a bleed plug but if not the feed line can be loosened.


----------



## radarjr (Jun 11, 2010)

I also have a '76 674 with the same problem. I just replaced the fuel filters, and bled the air (on uneven ground mind you), and cranked right up. I let it idle for a bit, then idled it up to the driveway where I then began going very slightly down and to the right, then the engine died. I could continuously crank it and it'd die. I assumed there was air in the line, so I started at the injecters, but, I could only get a few small bubbles up there then nothing. Went back down to the injecter pump input line, loosened it, and turned the engine - no fuel there at all. Went back around to the filter head unit , loosened the bleeder at the top and had fuel streaming out with no bubbles as before. I thought, if I had fuel at that location, I must have fuel at the exit line at the back of the head unit; but, when I loosened it, there was no fuel coming out. What gives? If it's gravity fed, why wouldn't the fuel be pouring from there as well? I'm going to try to pull it back to a more level ground and study it some more.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

radarjr, could your fuel pump be bad? I have a gas 574, (uses the same fuel tank and plumbing) and there is a mechanical fuel pump on the side of the engine right above the starter. I'd assume that the diesel models had a pump as well because the fuel lines run uphill from the bottom of the tank. Also, check to see if your crossover line is opened on the tank. Its a saddle tank, so each side has its own reservoir. They are connected at the bottom by a line so that they can both drain as the fuel goes down. Ours had plugged once, so when you looked in the tank, it looked as though there was fuel there, when it was only on one side and couldn't get to the tank outlet.


----------

